

Ask HN: are you 1) skinny and 2) self-employed? - bejakor

Strange request: if you&#x27;re a skinny guy who is self-employed (freelancer, consultant...) then I would like to interview you.<p>This would be an interview over Skype, about 20-30 minutes.<p>I&#x27;m willing to pay you for your time.<p>I also won&#x27;t pass on or abuse any of the information you choose to share. It&#x27;s for my own use only.<p>And what&#x27;s the use?<p>A friend and I are trying to launch a product aimed at helping self-employed guys who want to gain muscle and weight.<p>Why self-employed guys?<p>Because they tend to be positive, can-do types. They&#x27;re people we would like to work with.<p>Why muscle gain?<p>There&#x27;s a lot of useful knowledge out there about gaining weight and muscle, but it&#x27;s often presented badly.<p>We think there&#x27;s value in trying to present this information more effectively.<p>Anyhow, we are now trying to talk to guys who are actually trying to gain muscle and mass, in order to understand their needs better.<p>So, if you are<p>* a guy
* self-employed 
* skinny<p>then I would like to hear your story. Write me at sbejakovic@gmail.com and we can set it up.
======
broner
I'd be happy to help :) What age guys are you looking for?

